# MS: Golden Mix Puppy at Corinth-Alcorn County Humane Society



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

This was posted on the Lab Forum:
*Sadness in Mississippi. Freezing, and puppies getting sick.Killing litter up on litter of puppies. Can someone help with the ones that are lift before they get sick or freeze to death first? Please these are babies that have not gotten a chance to live...So heartbreaking....*



*http://www.cachs.org/animals/search_process*


*To anyone interested in helping they have many pretty puppies left that look healthy. But they won't stay that way long because they provide very little in the way of medical care. And when they show the least bit of not being well they're killed. 40 puppies were euthanized yesterday. *


*They also have labs in any color and many beautiful mixed breed dogs large and small who have found themself in this terrible place. All of the big dogs and some smaller ones are in outside kennels. The temperatures here last night was 12 degrees with wind chill of 0 to 10 below. *
​One of the puppies there is a sweet golden mix:

http://www.cachs.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=2106187

Goldie's Web Page









I would love you more than you can imagine.
Please adopt me! 

Name: GoldieStatus: Available for Adoption (adoption info)
Species: Dog
Breed: Golden Retriever / Mixed (medium coat)
Learn more about the Golden Retriever.
Sex: Female (not spayed)
Current Size: 6 Pounds
General Potential Size: Large
Current Age: 4 Months (best estimate)
Activity Level: Moderately Active
Indoor or Outdoor: Indoor and Outdoor
Good with People: Friendly
Good for Inexperienced Caregivers: Yes
Good with Dogs: Yes
Good with Cats: Yes
Good with Kids: Yes
Housetrained: No
Description:
Goldie is one of the best puppies at the shelter. She is one of our favorites.







Other Pictures of Goldie (click to see larger version):
 
60.4k  
24.9k  
51.8k
Corinth-Alcorn County Humane Society
3825 Proper Street
Corinth, MS 38834
(662) 284-9787
​ cachsanimalshelter
@gmail.com

Unless I missed it, there are no Golden Rescues on the list for Mississippi. So, I have not yet sent any e-mails. If someone can suggest who to contact, I will do so later today.

​


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ugh, if I lived in MS I'd have a new dog!

Have you emailed any of the Golden rescue groups in MS?


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I didn't see any listed in the listing here - but I just did a Google search and found two - so I will drop them an e-mail now.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

After contacting the rescues listed for Mississippi, I learned that this shelter is actually just across the state line from Memphis. I contacted MAGRR and they have already checked on this precious pup and learned that she has been adopted!


----------

